# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Исползование слова "интим" Прабхупадой и в ИСККОН

## Ivan (гость)

Харе Кришна, извините за "интимный вопрос", но меня беспокоит исползование слова "интим" Прабхупадой и в ИСККОН.
В частности, в нашем местном ИСККОН в Киеве продаются песенники с тектом Дамодараштаки, в которой (как мне кажется) искаженный перевод) текста:




> покорить Его могут только те, чья чистая любовь отличается интимностью чувств и лишена всякого благоговения и почтительности.
> https://vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/the-v...damodarashtaka


в оригинале же из журнала "Обратно к Богу" времен Прабхупады (при его жизни), не использовалось слово "интим"\интимность в 
этом тексте Дамодараштаки.
(оригинал Бэек ту годхед могу выложить на англ языке, где приведён текст утвержденный Прабхупадой, без слова "интим")

В частности, обратите внимание на шлоку 
"

бхогаишварйа-прасактанам
тайапахрита-четасам
вйавасайатмика буддхих
самадхау на видхийате

бхога - к мирским удовольствиям; аишварйа - и богатству; прасактанам - тех, кто привязан; тайа - этим; апахрита-четасам - введенных в заблуждение; вйавасайа-атмика - с твердой решимостью; буддхих - преданное служение Господу; самадхау - в сосредоточенном уме; на - не; видхийате - возникает.

Тем, кто слишком привязан к чувственным удовольствиям и материальному богатству и чей ум из-за этого все время пребывает в заблуждении, не хватает решимости посвятить себя преданному служению Верховному Господу.
http://www.bhagavatgita.ru/chapter_2.html
"
там используется слово Самадхи, как не совместимое со всевозможной "интимностью" (чувственными наслаждениями). 
у меня такое подозрение, что это искажение появилось изза некоторых перых падших учеников Прабхупады, того же печально известного Киртан-анащды Свами, который доказано на видеокамеру говорил что "был геем"... и пошло-поехало, ученики подобные ему стали внушать Прабхупаде, что "вполне нормально употреблять слово интим по отношению к Кришне", "обманув" его таким образом так, что и сам Прабхупада стал употреблять это слово, думая что ничего плохого в этом слове нет...

наверное я не прав, но не пойму в чём


извините, Харе Кришна

----------


## vijitatma das

В самом слове "интимный" нет совершенно ничего плохого. Возьмите любой словарь, увидите плюс-минус те же определения: 

?
Интимный
инти?мный
прил. 
1.
Касающийся отдельного человека, его личной жизни, отношений с близкими людьми; глубоко личный.
отт. Задушевный, искренний, доверительный.
отт. Лишённый строгой официальности, располагающий к задушевности, доверительности.
2.
Связанный чувством симпатии, общими интересами.
отт. Основанный на близком знакомстве, дружбе, обусловленный ими.
3.
Связанный любовными отношениями, интимной близостью.

Толковый словарь Ефремовой. Т. Ф. Ефремова. 2000.

То, что у современного человека смысл этого слова стал сводиться исключительно к половым отношениям - это, увы, проблема человека, а не слова. Конечно, переводчикам приходится это учитывать, тем более, что intimate ("близкий", "сокровенный") у Шрилы Прабхупады встречается довольно часто. Сейчас в российском Би-би-ти стараются избегать переводить его как "интимный" (хотя еще раз повторю - в этом слове ничего "такого" нет). Тридцать лет назад, когда люди еще не были настолько испорчены телевидением и интернетом (а "Дамодараштака" переводилась именно тогда), оно не вызывало "неприличных" ассоциаций и считалось вполне нормальным.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Тридцать лет назад, когда люди еще не были настолько испорчены телевидением и интернетом (а "Дамодараштака" переводилась именно тогда), оно не вызывало "неприличных" ассоциаций и считалось вполне нормальным.


вы уверены? а как же вот это доказательство с сайта "Обратно к Богу":
https://back2godhead.com/sri-damodarastakam/
Back To Godhead Vol 67, July 1974




> To the devotees who are attracted only to His majestic aspect of Narayana in Vaikuntha, the Lord herein reveals: “I am conquered and overwhelmed by pure loving devotion.”


и это как раз тот перевод, что был при жизни Прабхупады, в журнале "обратно к Богу". где там слово интим вы заметили?
да, Прабхупада использовал это слово, и проповедники тоже используют это слово.
но честно говоря как-то не по себе когда я это читаю...

а на каком основании было решено отбросить версию 1974-года журнала Обратно к Богу (в которой нет слова "интим"), и на каком основании сейчас в русских переводах (в частности в Киеве, в храмах ИСККОН) в песенниках используется слово "интим"



> отличается интимностью чувств


?
можно узнать имена тех редакторов, кто это сделал? на каком основании? когда это было сделалано?

спрашиваю, как человек не понаслышке знающий кто такие педофилы\гомосексуалисты
меня кстати изза этого выгнали из храма ИСККОН, так что я хочу разобраться в этой теме.
я неосторожно выразился в адрес Киртан-анады (бывшего гея или\и педофила, который стал святым (?)), сам же я был жертвой педофила в детстве (и не надо это удалять с этого сайта, прошу). так что слово "Интимные отношения" в адрес любого человека или личности с кем-то одного пола как и я - это нечто странное по меньшей мере, или же - вообще ужасающее... некое преступление...
у нас вот недавно даже посадили некоего Гапка http://k-z.com.ua/kievskie-novosti/3...iv-kooperativu
того самого педофила, на 7 лет в тюрьму -
https://www.work.ua/resumes/3194669/
он украл 500 000 грн у наших жильцов. а также замечен в греховной деятельности вроде табачного\алкогольного и мясного бизнеса.

есть такая Луиза Хей. мне мама дала ей почитать. Это женщина была жертвой насилия в детстве. потом она выбралась из этого, написала бестселлер. У Радханатха Свами (я недавно его книгу подарил своим преподавателям, сказав что Радханатха Свами один из моих гуру) тоже книга начинается с интимной истории. 
может быть у меня бест-селлер и не получится, но похоже надо писать об этом, а то совсем мне плохо, если не рассказывать об этом.

вот не так давно, может быть окло года назад приезжаю я на Самскару в Киеве. и один преданный их Росии говорит "Авадхут Махардж сказал добавьте сахаджии а то вы так поёте как будто сейас умрёте"... я был немного в шоке... это совсем противоположно тому что я от него слышал раньше и о нём. 
а потом... была Ратха-ятра в Киеве. и в это время на одной лекции прабху в ИСККОН говорит (по поводу Джаганнтха разумеется), что Госвами махарадж говорил о поцелуе Джаганнтха...:
и я нашел это в фолио:



> http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=5010
> Только в Джаганнатха-пури есть три Брахмана. И с каким бы из этих Брахманов мы ни соприкасались, мы получаем благо.  На самом деле говорится, что когда мы едим маха-прасад, мы соприкасаемся с чем?
> - С Кришной.
> БВГ: Как? С Кришной то с Кришной. Мы соприкасаемся с губами Господа Джаганнатхи.  Он же отведал его. Как называется соприкосновение губ с губами?
> - Поцелуй.
> БВГ: В следующий раз, когда вы будете есть прасад, проникнитесь трансцендентным смыслом происходящего. В этот момент вы целуете Господа Джаганнатху.  Харе Кришна.


я был в шоке... ипотом через какое-то время это вообще "вынесло мне мозг". рассказал маме - так она ответила "фу, выброси всё свое кришнаитское, сожги, чтобы я этого не видела!"
Брат тоже говорил "посвящение в кришнаизм - это твоя самая большая ошибка в жизни". 
Папа бывало даже бился (или пытался биться со мной) из-за этого.

я как-то зашел на один сайт, там было о 4 переводах Гиты в традициях 4 сампрадай. написал им письмо е-мейл. они меня пригласили к себе, в Киеве. ничего не подозревая неладного, я пришёл. Оказалось - это последователи Нараяны махараджа. потом было хуже.
одна девушка там сказала что она "раньше снимала парней на трассе".
их махараджа (Бхактиведантха садху) сказал нам "думайте о Мохини".
но я понимаю что это всё - сахаджия, или даже по выражению Бхарати Махараджа - "Духовная педфоилия" -



> https://bharati.ru/diskussiya-o-sahadzhii/
> Я принял на веру от Шридхара Махараджа то, что Нараяна Махарадж – «духовный педофил». (Это особый термин, требующий расшифровки). А потом сам в этом убедился.


но сейчас моя вера начинает угасать в наших учителей... когда я такое узнаю\замечаю\слышу\читаю, что думать я прям не знаю...

допустим, ок, было 16 108 мудрецов, и они хотели в будущей жизни реинкарнировать как жены Кришны... стали потом Его женами... но им было сказано "вы пойдете в ад"... а они всё равно захотели...

я как-то общался с неким католиком из Ватикана он сказал "ты должен быть отвественным, иначе пойдешь в ад".
понятно, основная ответственность жизни (по Прабхупаде) - развивать свою бхакти-йогу.
Папа Римский тоже медитирует. Там в Ватикане так и написано - "медитация"... И Иисус был в Индии. учился у Маха-аватара бабаджи (у меня недавно было посвящение у их атма-крия-йогу, не в лакшми-сампрадаю... тем более изучаю программирование. Стив Джобз перед смертю раздал всем книгу Йогананды, к-рый был учеником Маха-аватара бабаджи. Реинкарнацией Йогананды есть Вишвананда Свами, создатель организации "бхакти-марга". Он из Маврикия, "это будет первая страна что примет созание Кришны", по выражению Прабхупады)... Ок, Иисус был в Индии, в храме Джаганнтха.. Всё у Кришны - нектар. и "Иисус - сладчайший" (как там в "акафисте сладчайшему нашему Господу Иисусу Христу")... вопрос не в этом.

расскажу вот что.
когда-то Мадхав Махарадж приехал к нам в Киев. и сказал странную вещь: "мы не вегетарианцы... мы можем предложить Кришне даже петуха"... я обиделся... там готовили и с луком, грибами, чесноком, постоянный чай и т д... ну ладно. можно отказаться (только зачем это называть прасадом, и предлагать в ресторане Джаганнатх?)...
я задумался... что же плохого в вегетрианстве... нашел одно... на сайте "вегетарианцы" был Гитлер в списке вегетарианцев... и плюс такие фразы типа "ставай вегетарианцем - будешь как Гитлер!" и т д... ну вобщем для меня что вегетарианцы что Гитлер - это было почти одно и то же... я ушёл в христианство. мне говорили типа "не ходи к кришнаитам - ты там погибнешь"... и даже поверил. страшные истории сектоведа Дворкина наганяли на меня ужас. об убийствах в Новом Вриндаване. а когда прочитал что там были и голубые и педофилы, так вообще был в шоке... как! опять то же самое что со мной пытались сделать в детстве?
и я сорвался, и сказал в ИСККОН, против Киртан-ананды, что "он как ... Гитлер"... и за этого меня хотели убить на Зоряном.
сказали "за это надо мне и вас и себя убить". всё. Вот вам и "мы не вегетарианцы" вот вам и "можем предложить КРишне даже петуха" (Киртан-анагду что ли? и все эти слова об интиме с Кришной? ии как сахаджии от Нараяны Махарадж - духовные педофилы советуют - думать о проституке Мохини? нет уж)...

одна странная преданная, которй я об этом рассказал, о той встрече в матхе Нараяны Махараджа с той "бывшей блудницей" (?), сказала типа "ну женись на ней"... я ж сказал "ты что! с ума сошла! это же так низко"... (вспомниались слова наших Киевских проповедников ИСККОН - "Бхакти Сиддханта Сарасваи говорил что женился бы (зачал бы детей) хоть 1000 раз, если бы знал все его дети будут преданными".. "вам обязательно 100% надо жениться) и т д...
эта преданная правда сказала "я пошутила, будь брахмачари"... советовала читать книгу "Бхактивикаша свами - брахмачарья в сознании Кришны"...

мне очень не понравилось, как наш преданный Индра Мохан говорил "ИСККОН - это сахаджия". но это не так. Данди Махарадж говорил по-другому - "не секрет, что ИСККОН заражен сахаджией"...но не все же там такие! я ни в коем случае не поддерживаю Дворкина, который сказал что "Прабхупада - педофил" только на основании что Прабхупада женился на девушке, что значительно его младше...

но мне странно, когда мужчины, души в форме мужчин говорят о "поцелуях" или интиме с Богом (Кришной)... поцелуй считается в некоторых культурах знаком бракосочетания... не выходить же "замуж" за Кришну? Ну, есть у христиан слова вроде "церковь - невеста Христа"... но... хм... даже мысль о Мохини, и то более адекватна, как мне кажется - более соответствует нашему положению... а играть в "интим" с Кришной, это что-то очень странное... 
одна преданная нашего ШЧСМ хорошо сказала, "не лезь в интим с Богом, туда тебя никто не пригашал". и это правильно. это кстати одна из причин почему мне ШЧСМ больше нравится чем ИСККОН (не в обиду, я никого никуда не переманиваю, и не планирую никогда принимать учеников, да и зачем. всё равно не зараотаешь на этом ни копейки. да и грех это).

я отождествил себя с Сулочаной, которого убили. Он выступал против геевпедофлов и т д в ИСККОН, осоенно среди проподвеников. Он был против Киртан-ананды. Я не знал тогда больших подробностей. Знал что его убили. Меня в детстве изнасиловал педофил. И тут - Киртан-анада Свами... На камеру сказал что он "был геем". А теперь - волшебное превращение - и стал святым... ну как-то ... читая его историю, как он сел в тюрьму - не очень то и хочется поклоняться таким...
я не босюь об этом писать. потому что это была не моя вина, а того педофила. он просто хотел чтобы я ему помог. так и сказал "мальчик помоги". а потом чере минут 10 снял мне трусы.. и дальше... как вы понимаете интим\изнасилование.
и вы теперь говорите о поцелуе Джаганнтха, о интиме с Кришной?
может быть я и преувеличиваю...
да, Джордж Харрисон из Битлз сказал что "предложение пищи Богу - что Иисус, что Кришне - это священное причащание", почти одно и то же. И эта пища не оскверняет... но... причём тут поцелуи? или это Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж говоил каким-то матаджи, что они "целуют Джаганнатха" когда вкушают прасад?
что-то тут не так...

раньше никак не мог смириться что Кришну называют но сатаной, то дьволом, то демоном... а теперь очередная тема - педофилия, гомосексуализм и т д - все эти слова "Интим" с Богом... я же не голубой ... в самом деле... не сахаджия ...

----------


## vijitatma das

Еще раз. Слово "интимность" вовсе не обязательно означает половые отношения. Это значит "близость", "сокровенность", и именно таковы его главные значения. Слово intimacy в английском - тем более. Шрила Прабхупада употребляет его многократно, и именно в том смысле, в каком оно употреблено в новом переводе "Дамодараштаки":

https://vanipedia.org/wiki/Special:V...imacy&tab=tnew

Вовсе не обязательно писать такие огромные посты. Постарайтесь быть лаконичнее - так проще донести мысль.

----------

